# I feel so depress and insecure Please give me some advice?



## mexicanalinda18 (Dec 14, 2010)

First of All I believe my age is important to tell. I am 21 years old my husband is 20. We have been having problems because he always wants to be with his friends. He rather be with them than me any time. We have child so its even more difficult with a 2yr old. I work full time, he expects me to come home and cook, and if I don't he saids my sister works and you better believe she has food for him. 

He leaves to race his stupid mustang. I stay home worried. he comes back at 1 am. I feel so lonely. He doesn't answer my calls cuz he doesn't want me to get mad in front of his friends. He makes me feels like nothing like what I do is nothing. I am great mother and wife I manage to do what I can't do in the week during the weekend. I cook, clean, do laundry. 

He doesn't seem to appreciate me. I cry and cry trying to find a way for him stay with me instead of leaving with his friends. He also spends so much money on that car. That car has come between us. 

I have talked to him numerous times and he doesn't change. I can't even open his eyes to see what he is doing is wrong.


----------



## Logan86 (Mar 22, 2011)

From what you've said it sounds as though you've married a child. In this problem it doesn't sound as though your husband has any mental issues, but he has more maturity issues. Your best bet in my opinion is to give him a choice, it's your child and myself or your car and friends. He just needs to grow up and finally become a man, a father, and a husband and to take responsibility for his actions. He needs to realize that he has a beautiful child and a beautiful wife that need him. If he can't give you that much or his own child then I would ask him to leave. He enjoys staying out all night, racing some car, and just being around his friends then he needs to go. You in your situation need a loving, caring husband and your child needs a supportive father neither of you need a kid the likes to play with hot wheels cars. I know it won't be an easy task, but starting a family wasn't either and it took 2 to tango and it takes 2 to raise a family.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, probably nothing you say will change his behavior.
You are both so young, and he lacks the maturity that it takes to be a good father and husband.
I have been in your shoes and I know how much it hurts.
I am by no means telling you that you should leave him, but maybe go somewhere for a few days and maybe that might make him realize what he is losing?

I'm sorry your going through this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confuse&depress (Apr 12, 2012)

I am going through a similar problem. But you remind me soo much of myself. I got with my BF at a young age too and had our first child.. He never stood home, lied, cheated. 20 yrs later is still happening. My advice to you and i wish i could of taken it myself. Because after 20yr of the same crap but you reel hopeless like you cant walk away. IT IS VERY HARD, too many years, you dnt look the same more responsibilites AND THEY JUST DO NOT CARE. As has it may sound. WALK AWAY NOW! your life will be miserable if you dont.


----------

